# Forge World: Fulgrim!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Fulgrim is now available for pre-order from Forge World!

Fulgrim. Primarch of the Emperor's Children.












> The mercurial and prideful Fulgrim, the Phoenician, strove to be a paragon of all things. He passed on his values to his Legion, where they became enshrined as a remorseless dedication to perfection in warfare. Such all-consuming ambition came at the price of vainglory and hubris for both the Emperor’s Children Legion and their master, and they were swiftly ensnared in the Warmaster’s conspiracy.
> 
> Modelled in the thick of bloody combat, his arrogance and condescension given way to fratricidal anger and battle-born wrath, this dynamic miniature showcases the full opulence of Fulgrim’s panoply. The miniature comes supplied in a handsome presentation box, and features a large 60mm scenic base, itself packed with detail, into which a 40mm base sits, allowing for both display and gaming use. You can find out about how Simon Egan approached such an iconic project here. There is a 360º view of the model at the end of the video.
> 
> Fulgrim is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 28th of June.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The face looks a bit too generic for my liking - but other than that I really like that model. Seems like it would be a great centrepiece for an army and would take a hell of a lot of effort to get it painted up nicely, a project worthy of the name.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If I'm honest, I can't stand it.....


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the model, great scenic base, but something about it feels....off?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks like he is about to suck a huge dick. I hate the face.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

There are things I like and things I don't. As others, have said, the face is off. That and he looks more like he is dancing among dead bodies, rather than fighting. But the base is nicely done and his armour is superb. I love the detail in his armour, heraldry and sword. Overall, probably a C+ model.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't say enough how much I hate FW's purple, that face, that sword, those oaths of moment, or the size of his hand to head ratio, or his hair.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

he looks like and old man, do not like it to be honest


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> He looks like he is about to suck a huge dick. I hate the face.


Well he is devoted to Slaanesh so that could very much be a likely scenario...


Vaz said:


> I can't say enough how much I hate FW's purple, that face, that sword, those oaths of moment, or the size of his hand to head ratio, or his hair.


Eh I don't mind the model itself (though now that you mention the hand-to-head it does seem off), but I 100% agree on the size of the oaths of moment. Waaay to large. I haven't checked other views of the model yet but Fulgrim himself just doesn't seem large enough compared to the bodies of the marines on his base.

Granted, if I played Emperor's Children, I'd still buy the damned thing in a second haha.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Remember what they say about big hands.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Remember what they say about big hands.


They wear large gloves?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Zion said:


> They wear large gloves?


Exactly!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone else wondering why the Emperor's Children's Boots are perfectly clean on the soles? That's a rookie error.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because their painter doesn't like weathering?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Slanny likes them to stay on their knees.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Anyone else wondering why the Emperor's Children's Boots are perfectly clean on the soles? That's a rookie error.


Well i would have thought that was obvious ,they changed into there sunday boots so they looked there best for this photo


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Well i would have thought that was obvious ,they changed into there sunday boots so they looked "fabulous!" for this photo


Behold! The truth emerges.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually don't mind it. The face is similar to Angrons I feel, wide jaw etc. The only thing I'm not sold on is the sword but thats easily fixed!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks amazing, another huge forgeworld FUCK YOU to the indies who have been producing the knock off half assed ones.wonder whos gonna be next?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I heartily agree with B&K. I may be wrong, but I feel like there's a lot of internet bandwagon jumping going on. If I asked everyone who "hates" the model what they thought about it to their face, without various multi-thousand post well-respected members giving their opinion first, I doubt they'd be so critical. I think it's an amazing model, and once my forces are large enough to stand as an acceptable bodyguard, he's on my to-buy list.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The armour is pretty ornate and the overly icky purple is very Fulgrim, however I find the pose to be absolutely fucking awful.

It makes Fulgrim look more like a prancing poofter than a preening narcissist.

Personally I think that a more static - possibly regal - pose with an expression of disdain and superiority would have been better suited.



But that's just me. Besides, the bandwagon has comfy seats. :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I heartily agree with B&K. I may be wrong, but I feel like there's a lot of internet bandwagon jumping going on. If I asked everyone who "hates" the model what they thought about it to their face, without various multi-thousand post well-respected members giving their opinion first, I doubt they'd be so critical. I think it's an amazing model, and once my forces are large enough to stand as an acceptable bodyguard, he's on my to-buy list.


Nope, I would still think he looks like he is about to suck a greater deamon of Slaanesh off. Anyone who changes their mind on a model because of other people on a message forum is a bit weak willed, hardly Heresy material. Anyways I don't see anyone hating it, just disliking certain elements about it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Personally, far inferior to the GD entry a few years back.










The pose and face kill the FW one.

Midnight


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks awful. 

But it is still better than the Angron model.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Some sort of martial sword stance would have looked better than the rain dance pose.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I assume the pose is a tie to in the Ferrus Manus model they will do like on the cover of Fulgrim.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it looks pretty cool. To be honest, I imagined the Fulgrim mini would have him standing there looking imperious and arragant, but when this ties up with the Ferrous mini I bet it'll look spot on. 

These iconic minis are never going to please everyone as everyone imagined the characters differently. This is just what Simon Egan imagined when he read Fulgrim...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Fulgrim is the Dorian Gray of the 40k universe, so the fact that he looks like a "prancing poofter" is actually quite fitting, especially given the cultural significance of Dorian Gray as a Gay Icon, and as the product of the mind of Oscar Wilde, also a Gay Icon.

So, really, you're hating it for the reasons that it's perfect. Ergo, you are wrong (objectively) and must be purged with flaming dildos of GURL POWER.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i quite like the model as a whole, i think it alot better than the angrone model and the pose, wouldnt of been my first choice but looks like he in full flow of a combat move, no doubt will really work when they release the Ferrus Manus miniture as i can see them tieing in together. but it also reminds me of a very slaaneshy pose but just my personal opinions


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Nope, I would still think he looks like he is about to suck a greater deamon of Slaanesh off. Anyone who changes their mind on a model because of other people on a message forum is a bit weak willed, hardly Heresy material. Anyways I don't see anyone hating it, just disliking certain elements about it.


First off I think having an open enough mind to be willing to accept other people's input and maybe even change your own opinion is healthy. We're not Warseer after all, no reason to get caught up in entrenching ourselves in battlelines and never coming out.

Also I don't think anyone but Jez has the right to claim anything is "not Heresy material", so take that out of your mind because unless you run the forums you don't get to say who should and shouldn't be participating. 

Lastly the model is fine. Not what I was expecting (the bent sword thing kind of annoys me on how it's done, but I get it with all the hidden Slaanesh elements in it) but it doesn't make it bad. I think FW's gritty paint style isn't doing their models justice lately though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The model looks awesome. I can't wait to see the ultra-prance Sanguinius gets if this is where they went with Fulgrim.

You think BA players were pissed about Dante and his nipple buddies getting power axes...

What's so bad about the purple??


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> The model looks awesome. I can't wait to see the ultra-prance Sanguinius gets if this is where they went with Fulgrim.
> 
> You think BA players were pissed about Dante and his nipple buddies getting power axes...
> 
> What's so bad about the purple??


I think it's safe to bet that Sanguinius will have the juiciest metal nipples of all...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> Fulgrim is the Dorian Gray of the 40k universe, so the fact that he looks like a "prancing poofter" is actually quite fitting, especially given the cultural significance of Dorian Gray as a Gay Icon, and as the product of the mind of Oscar Wilde, also a Gay Icon.
> 
> So, really, you're hating it for the reasons that it's perfect. Ergo, you are wrong (objectively) and must be purged with flaming dildos of GURL POWER.


I can see the conversation now:

Sanguinius: "Fulgrim! Still swinging both ways are we?"

Fulgrim: "Sangy, I swing _every_ way...."
:laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ :rofl:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I can see the conversation now:
> 
> Sanguinius: "Fulgrim! Still swinging both ways are we?"
> 
> ...


and then they pranced off into the sunset and had a bacardi and coke together...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> and then they pranced off into the sunset and had a bacardi and coke together...


True story. :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

INo


Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I heartily agree with B&K. I may be wrong, but I feel like there's a lot of internet bandwagon jumping going on. If I asked everyone who "hates" the model what they thought about it to their face, without various multi-thousand post well-respected members giving their opinion first...










djinn24 said:


> ... Anyone who changes their mind on a model because of other people on a message forum is a bit weak willed, hardly Heresy material.










Zion said:


> First off I think having an open enough mind to be willing to accept other people's input and maybe even change your own opinion is healthy. We're not Warseer after all, no reason to get caught up in entrenching ourselves in battlelines and never coming out.
> 
> Also I don't think anyone but Jez has the right to claim anything is "not Heresy material", so take that out of your mind because unless you run the forums you don't get to say who should and shouldn't be participating.


I was simply saying members on Heresy from my 5 years here don't let the opinions of others regardless of post count change their real opinions on something just to please the masses unlike members of other firms who get banned for having a different opinion. The Heresy material comment was intended to be a compliment to the members here for their moral fiber and that of the forum for encouraging it.

But to say that I, and by extension everyone else can't have an opinion on who would be good here at Heresy, or Heresy material is wrong, Lee gets to ultimately slam a person with the banhammer of smiting because he is the almighty Jez, but in their own ways everyone the Heresy community, by who they choose to invite or how they treat members when they post. I have seen several people run off of Heresy because people didn't like the most what they had to say, including a real life friend of mine. 

Hell there are a couple people here that I may not like but I admire because they stuck around after some pretty brutal attacks.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I was simply saying members on Heresy from my 5 years here don't let the opinions of others regardless of post count change their real opinions on something just to please the masses unlike members of other firms who get banned for having a different opinion. The Heresy material comment was intended to be a compliment to the members here for their moral fiber and that of the forum for encouraging it.


It came off as a bit elitist and condensing instead. I'm not throwing infractions around or taking this to debate but instead putting it this way:

Be cool to each other. If you think you _might _sound like a bit of an asshole, assume you will sound like an asshole.

That said, the ability to have an open enough mind to be willing to change your opinion when presented with new, or different interpretations of things should never be treated as a bad thing. Let people think how they will on their own.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> True story. :laugh:


Seriously, though. Fulgrim is totally a parallel to Dorian Gray. I can't believe I didn't realize that sooner.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> Seriously, though. Fulgrim is totally a parallel to Dorian Gray. I can't believe I didn't realize that sooner.


Kinda makes sense I reckon


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone think McNeil is a good author still?


----------

